# how to make an old chair look chic



## lovesdiy (Jul 16, 2007)

i read a great diy article on savvymiss.com and it taught me how to make a an old chair look really great. its now my favorite piece in my living room! check out this article if u want some great advice...http://www.savvymiss.com/living/do-...article/customize-cast-off-furniture-555.html


----------

